# Groomer or Vet first



## midnight max (Feb 1, 2013)

I recently adopted two miniature dachshunds (short haired) from my sister. Her landlord changed their policy, she lives in NYC. The dogs are 4 and 5 years old. They are well trained and good tempered dogs. I have had them for about 2 weeks. I am pretty much completely new to the dog world and have spent many hours researching how to care for them properly. My sister took pretty good care of them but they were supposed to be my brother-in-laws dogs, not hers so there are some things she wouldn't do because he was supposed to. They did get their shots up to date in December and had there nails trimmed and ears cleaned. They don't remember the last time they have been to the vet or groomers other than the nails and ears in December. They have never been taken to the groomers for anything other than nails and ears. They never brushed them because they didn't think they needed to since they are short haired.

That is the background, now for my observations of current condition. They both have dry skin - I don't think it is super bad, but definite dandruff. 

Midnight (girl - 4yrs) has a thinner coat all over, almost no fur on stomach and it balding on back of ears. I have read about the pattern baldness in dachshunds and think this is it. She also has some spots where she has licked the fur off some on her back legs. Her tail is not smooth. She has regular bumps all the way up it. The bumps look like raised dry skin and the fur is pretty much nonexistent on the bumps. The tail looks like it is horizontally striped due to this - very evenly spaced.

Max's fur is overall pretty thick. He has a couple thinner spots on his head. His fur is very thin on his stomach and chest. I am in Maryland and we just had some really cold days so I bought them coats and sweaters. After a couple of days of wearing them outside I noticed Max had rubbed off the fur on his lower chest! I washed and double rinsed the coats in mild detergent in case it had something to do with that but I am afraid to put them back on him because the fur is starting to grow back - he has stubble now. He also reacted to either the coats or the cold/snow and had some red inflamed skin on his chest. It has mostly gone away with hydrocortisone (from petco) lotion applied twice a day. 

I have a vet appt scheduled for Monday and a groomer's appt on Wednesday. Now I am wondering if I should take them to the groomer's first because some of my friends said that the vet may want to do some of the things the groomer's do and charge a lot more and if I take the dogs to the groomer's first the groomer will get them cleaned up so the vet can focus see if there are any other issues. As I said, I am so new to this and want to do what is best for the dogs, there has been so much to take in! Sorry this is so long...


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

What are you wanting the groomer to do? Just bathe them and trim nails and clean ears?

Unless they are really scared of water or something, I would probably just get some gentle dog shampoo (like an oatmeal or even better, Microtek medicated shampoo since they are having skin issues) and bathe one at a time in the sink or tub with warm water. Put a rubber mat or a towel down in the sink/tub to make it less slippery for the dog. Dry well with a towel. 

My vet trims nails for free if the dog is there already and is up-to-date on vaccines. 

Skin issues like dandruff and itchy spots are commonly related to food. I've seen dogs improve a lot when switched to a grain-free or at least away from anything with corn, wheat or soy; some benefit from a chicken-free dog food.


----------



## midnight max (Feb 1, 2013)

Thanks for your reply. Like I said, I am new to this and trying to figure out what is best for them. I am still learning all the details of being a dog owner, it is a bit overwhelming. I have this irrational fear that I am going to overlook something that needs to be done and unintentionally harm them! I guess the first time for bathing them and doing some of the things that need to be done I am looking forward to having the groomer show me what to do. The groomer I am taking them to comes highly recommended and she does take time educating the owners too (if they want)! I think the hands on education is actually going to be a HUGE help for me. 

Thank you for the food info. I was wondering if I might need to change their food. Their food is grain free but it is a chicken based one. I didn't realize the chicken could be the problem.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Ah, if the groomer is going to show you how to do somethings, then I can see why you might find it helpful. Most groomers I know of do not want the owner around or watching over their shoulders (can make the dog act up). I would leave the appointments as-is, I can't see how grooming on a dog that isn't in poor shape (like a really matted dog where it might be covering skin sores) will make much difference to the vet. 

Food might be the issue; environmental causes like laundry detergent, fabric softener and such can cause skin irritation also but food is one of the simpler things to change. As long as you transition over 1-2 weeks between old food and new food (mixing more of the new into the old each day) to reduce stomach upsets, it often helps and even if it doesn't it gives some variety to their diet. Try a fish based or lamb based one and read the ingredients to see if it is actually chicken free since chicken fat is common across different flavors. I like to give a little bit of fish oil to dogs with dry skin and coats, just a tiny bit like 1/4 teaspoon daily for a small dog or feed a treat of packed in water/no salt sardines. Most dogs go nutso for sardines so its a super high value treat.

You might ask your vet about a 1-2 week course of benedryl, at least for the dog that is licking her legs bare. Of course you will need to get the proper dosage but I've found it useful for getting dogs past that initial cycle of itch-lick-itch because its raw from licking-lick because it itches problem.


----------



## RedGermanPinscher (Jun 22, 2012)

Personally, I would schedule an exam and ask for a skin scraping to be done, just to make sure is no sign of mites (mange) or infection. 


That being said:

I have one here that can not tolerate Chicken, Grains or Potatoes, amongst a few other (Environmental) things, that we are working to identify. A life time on Steroids (Apparently his former owner treated his allergy issues with long term use of them rather than trying to eliminate the variables and getting to the root of the problem) has left him a mess and as a result: He often has a yeasty/icky smell to him along with Psoriasis (thick scaly patches of dry skin)


What has been working for him is:

1. Regular brushing ( at least once a day), wiping him down with fragrance free baby wipes after being outside, bi-weekly baths with either an anti bacterial shampoo or a conditioning shampoo that contains Lavender, Coconut and/or Tea Tree Oil ( I recommend Earthbath products) you can also use a medicated shampoo such as Microtek or Zymox.••

2. Having all bedding etc he comes in contact with is washed with an all natural dye free, fragrance free detergent.

3. Ester C and Echinacea {Echinacea is given every other day or so, Ester C daily} supplements added to his meals (To help boost his immune system).

4. Adding Omega 3&6 such as those found in "fish or Krill oil" to his diet.

Also, when and if he begins to itch or break out in a rash he is given Benedryl, as needed, (dosage is usually 1mg per 1lb) to calm the reaction.

Take a look at the ingredients in your current food, including any treats/extras, and begin to eliminate variable* or she may be sensitive to a cleaning agent you are using**

* Ex: If food contains Corn, Wheat or Soy, find one that doesn't. If that doesn't work look at the protein source and If it is the same as current food then switch to another protein source void of the grains as well. So on and so forth.
** For enviormental in home cleaners, try switching to dye and fragrance free agents or use all natural products like lemon juice, baking soda and vinegar for items she comes in contact with.??

In addition, unless the switch has caused a drastic decline in health, you need to give the new regimen a good 6-8 weeks of consistent application to fully take affect...

••Microtek is an excellent shampoo to use, another gsg I like is Zymox: http://www.revivalanimal.com/Zymox-S...and-Rinse.html or Virbac: http://www.revivalanimal.com/KetoChlor-Shampoo.html. 

As for nail trimming, like Shells vet, mine often does it at no charge if they are there for other things. $10-15 otherwise...
For ear cleaning I usually mix 2 parts vinegar to 1 part alcohol and use a syringe to flush the ears, then wipe with a cotton ball or soft cloth... You could also purchase ear wash from the Pet store or vet's office and clean the same way..


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

I'd go with the vet first to see if there's any infectious cause for the skin problems. If so, it wouldn't be a good idea for them to go to the groomer right now! 

I'd check out meetup.com -- there are several dachshund lover groups in Maryland, maybe one is near you? We've got a dachshund mix and are part of a local dachshund meetup, and these people know their dogs! And are very friendly and my dog loves spending time with other doxies! 

Good luck with your new crew!


----------



## midnight max (Feb 1, 2013)

What a great board! Thank you all so much for the advice. I really appreciate you all taking the time to respond to my post. I will keep the appointments as they are. I am now better prepared for the vet visit too.


----------

